# Better hardware



## romanpj (Dec 23, 2003)

So now that Tivo have dumped us a lot of the old restrictions are moot. I've been following the discussions about adapting Oztivo, etc solutions to provide us with EPG data to keep our S1's going. But if we are going to put the effort into that why not do it for more up to date hardware? 

Maybe we could do the reverse on the Australian Tivo and swap the tuners for UK compatible ones. Or are any of the later US Tivos worth looking at?

Paul


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

romanpj said:


> So now that Tivo have dumped us a lot of the old restrictions are moot.


That may be the case; but discussion on the subject _on this Forum_ is still not allowed.

Just a friendly warning


----------



## FJSRiDER (Jan 4, 2003)

cwaring said:


> That may be the case; but discussion on the subject _on this Forum_ is still not allowed.
> 
> Just a friendly warning


It would be nice if somewhere out there in _TiVo land_ there was.


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

romanpj said:


> So now that Tivo have dumped us a lot of the old restrictions are moot. I've been following the discussions about adapting Oztivo, etc solutions to provide us with EPG data to keep our S1's going. But if we are going to put the effort into that why not do it for more up to date hardware?
> 
> Maybe we could do the reverse on the Australian Tivo and swap the tuners for UK compatible ones. Or are any of the later US Tivos worth looking at?
> 
> Paul


You know I have had the same hammer for 32 yrs.

It has only had two new heads and 5 new shafts.

Alek.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

alek said:


> You know I have had the same hammer for 32 yrs.
> 
> It has only had two new heads and 5 new shafts.
> 
> Alek.


Indeed but as long as both components werent replace simultaneously then it is still the same hammer


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

cwaring said:


> That may be the case; but discussion on the subject _on this Forum_ is still not allowed.
> 
> Just a friendly warning


Carl

Give it a rest! You will soon be the only lurker on here anyway and maybe you should spend the time updating your personal web site which is hopelessly out of date


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Heuer said:


> Carl


Yes?



> Give it a rest!


What, being polite, friendly and reminding people that certain subjects cannot be freely discussed on here? No. I don't think I will.



> You will soon be the only lurker on here anyway...


Except there's plenty of us over in the VM Tivo Form 



> ....and maybe you should spend the time updating your personal web site which is hopelessly out of date


Whilst that is certainly true, it has no bearing on this issue.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

romanpj said:


> Maybe we could do the reverse on the Australian Tivo and swap the tuners for UK compatible ones. Or are any of the later US Tivos worth looking at?
> 
> Paul


Good question ...


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Been promoted to Moderator Carl? Congratulations!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No. No reason I _can't_ mention it, is there; just because I'm not a Mod?


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

cwaring said:


> Yes?
> What, being polite, friendly and reminding people that certain subjects cannot be freely discussed on here? No. I don't think I will.
> 
> Except there's plenty of us over in the VM Tivo Form


No, I was referring to the number of smug, snide, gloating and triumphalist posts you have made here of late because, if I read correctly, you seem to have a VM TiVo. Now, be a good boy and go and play with your new friends ........


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Heuer said:


> No, I was referring to the number of smug, snide, gloating and triumphalist posts you have made here of late ....


Except have I have not knowingly made any such posts  What you _read into_ my posts is beyond my control.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

romanpj said:


> Maybe we could do the reverse on the Australian Tivo and swap the tuners for UK compatible ones. Or are any of the later US Tivos worth looking at?


There was some discussion around this when the Aus TiVos first came out and I think the conclusion was that the digital tuners should be compatible for the TV, though possibly not the interactive services. 
The two issues would be cost of the units and providing guide data. 
the second issue would have been illegal, though may not be now. The cost will still be significant!


----------



## davidshack (Aug 17, 2002)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Heuer
" No, I was referring to the number of smug, snide, gloating and triumphalist posts you have made here of late ...."

Cwaring reply
"Except have I have not knowingly made any such posts"

Trust us, you have!

I agree with Heuer & TCM2007! I used to find your input helpful - even valuable - but now your posts are unconstructive, unhelpful: indeed such a negative & irrelevant drag. And if you can't see that, plse get help.


"What you read into my posts is beyond my control". 
Given your posts are in plain English, there is no doubt as to their meaning or intent - we have no need to "read into them". What is this - you practicing for a new career as a politician?

May I suggest that - instead of railing against the frustration (with you) of members who are trying to focus on fixing the guide data issue - you HELP? Oh, of course, you DON'T have an S1 anymore; so it's not your problem.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

davidshack said:


> May I suggest that - instead of railing against the frustration (with you) of members who are trying to focus on fixing the guide data issue - you HELP? Oh, of course, you DON'T have an S1 anymore; so it's not your problem.


Please link to one post that demonstrates that I have done anything of which you have suggested in the last couple of personal attacks you have made on me.

Secondly, the _regulars _on here (of which you are not one, of course) _know_ they have my support, even though there's nothing I can actually do to help as I'm not a programmer, I can't donate servers, etc.

I have signed the petition; posted a message of support on Tivo's Facebook page and will to back their campaign in any way I can.

No, I don't have a S1 Tivo now so no, it's not my problem per se. That doesn't stop me from supporting the idea.

My brother still uses his and my parents have one too, although it's not actually in use right now.

Perhaps if you actually hung around these forums more often you might actually get an idea of my posting style and what I'm about


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

OK - group hug! I did not want to start a war, just nudge Carl into tempering some of his responses which are becoming more  than is probably necessary, this week in particular.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Let's not forget it was Carl's Campaign that _forced _TiVo to return to the UK via VM in the first place


----------



## romanpj (Dec 23, 2003)

Not really interested in the 'noise' just some answers to the questions I've posed.

Oh, and Carl, rules exist for a reason. In this case the reason has ceased to be so, in my eyes, the rule is no longer applicable. So unless you wish to contribute something positive... 

Thanks,

P.


----------



## romanpj (Dec 23, 2003)

staffie2001uk said:


> There was some discussion around this when the Aus TiVos first came out and I think the conclusion was that the digital tuners should be compatible for the TV, though possibly not the interactive services.
> The two issues would be cost of the units and providing guide data.
> the second issue would have been illegal, though may not be now. The cost will still be significant!


Yes, I vaguely remember the posting. However, as it looks like the Aussies are getting stiffed too there may be a few boxes going cheap. In any case, if I don't have a viable Tivo solution then I'm looking at a Media Center PC so the cost of an Australian Tivo (Series 3?) would be about the same and I get built-in twin digital tuners. I'm not bothered about the interactive services (never used them). What I am very interested in is the Tivo (or a Tivo-like) interface and the rich detail guide data.

Now if only someone would come up with a Tivo-like interface for Media Center then I could stop buggering about with proprietary hardware.

P.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Heuer said:


> OK - group hug! I did not want to start a war, just nudge Carl into tempering some of his responses which are becoming more  than is probably necessary, this week in particular.


The only thing I have ever questioned is some people's response (and I _was_ going to put 'over-reaction' there) to the news (A class-action? Seriously?) and their mis-interpretation of the meaning of "Lifetime" in this context.



mikerr said:


> Let's not forget it was Carl's Campaign that _forced _TiVo to return to the UK via VM in the first place


Oh I so sincerely wish it were so 


romanpj said:


> Oh, and Carl, rules exist for a reason. In this case the reason has ceased to be so, *in my eyes, the rule is no longer applicable*. So unless you wish to contribute something positive...


There are other places where such discussion is welcome. This Forum is not one of them. Unfortunately for you, what you think (or me or anyone else for that matter) is irrelevant. You agreed to follow the rules of the this private, commercially-run forum when you signed-up to use it and those rules are still in place.


----------

